# Spanish Armada brings a witchdoctor.



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Just bloody awesome boys. Get some more photos up!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Also looking forward to the photos.
Must get my fitness up so I can have a crack for myself.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Reading makes me weep to live so far south. Cant you guys go join VYak and torment them with your tails?


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great stories Salti and Cav a very special day with mates  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Very jealous, I think i'll have to do a trip up that way to see this magical fish haven for myself.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome write up gentlemen and it's going to a trip that will be memorable to say the least ,I'll shoot my report in tomorrow ,but I'll say this if you wanted to join us and didn't you missed a massive Spanish session of epic proportions .......till tomorrow fella ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that's really all you need, congrats guys and gals.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top stuff boys. Bet there was a crowd on the beach.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> IMAGE


That is the sexiest pic I've seen in 2014! And I've sworn off pr0n for teh year...

Merry New Year, a los bastardos.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome work there fellas. An epic session for sure. 
Cheers jay


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work gents,

Looks like a great trip. Well done on the fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice work Fellas


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

What a great trip guys, well done and I'm definitely waiting for some more footage.
I would have loved to be there with you, but was on a romantic getaway (don't worry, I've brought the nice "scmick cedar strip yak" with me).

Well done again, waiting to hear the stories of the rest of the gang.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

So here goes , Tomas and I had decided we were off to DI Salti crak had been chewing my arse to come and have a fish with him over the Christmas period and I was hoping to get him into some wahoo down in latte sippers country,our waters were crap almost a skinny latte kinda colour,very much like that shit he drinks ( more on that later).
So proposed trip goes on akff and Young Cav sticks his hand up for a adventure of a life time along with Salti, Sprocket,Dougalitis,Tom and I 
Early rise and on my way to fetch Cav in deception bay ,load him up with his gear and he shoots me a bottle of the finest whiskey as a token of appreciation for fetching him ( what a champion ),a few calls and on our way to the lads and decide we will meet at the ferry ,ends up we about 5 min apart and whilst deflating the tyres and inflating salti's ego a fair bit of banter is going as usual,all smiles and we down the beach ,Salti cruising like a gangster in the pus bus and churning some sand donuts in our latte's.
Arrive at spot x and set up camp ,get our yaks ready for the onslaught that was to be ,the wind had picked up a bit in the arvo and we called it for the morning so no arvo session.
A few beers and boeries around the BBQ and we hit the sack early ,all I'm hearing is this whine from Salti so we give him is comforter for the night (2 litre iced coffee) and he sleeps like a lamb .I wake around 4:15 and there's a bit of rustling around camp and jockeying for position,the Palmy boys cool as cumbers hit the waters first ,sprocket and his connection Salti are behind the dune strategising but hey I'm thinking Salti gave old no wave Dave some bad intel as he headed north instead of following the champs south.
I'm on the water about ten min a get a slight run just to be chew off with 27 pound wire ( more on that later)
All hells about to break loose on the water as I had seen one fish break the surface about 50 m away,next Tom is on the radio with a Spanish in the hatch boys 1-0 Palmy army,not 5 min later I'm on again and this little beauty stayed pinned , after shouting out to the brides maid (Doug )to lift his game all he'll breaks loose ,everyone is whooping and all you hear is I'm on / double double / fark yeah / yehaaaaa etc coming across channel nine live from DI.....CNN would have been proud 
Salti shouts out to me come over for a ciggi and as I'm approaching I see some more birds working in the distance and just let him know in no uncertain terms I'm heading there first before joining him ,looks like some YFT around and I'm off like lightning in that Pro fisha 475 ,what a sweet yak I may say anyway I'm about to intercept the birds and my line goes off again ,no YFT but another splendid Spanish has smashed my pink skirt and taken a fair bit of string,couple minutes later it's in the hatch and join Salti for ciggi and some verbal banter.Im whining to Salti about all my rigs have been chewed up spat out etc and he's got this grin only a mother could love .........ja see I told you we got big fish here not little Dalmatians like you glitter strip boys are used to kinda shit spewing from his mouth like a rabies infected bloodhound.
Well bugger me he was not talking shit I had two in the hatch and 3 rigs chewed off so I'm heading in early around 7am satisfied and happy to hit the beach and watch them come in with a few more stories etc.so that night around our humble BBQ the clock slash gold fish( aka Salti start spewing on about see see you boys better gear up for tomorrow now this goes on for 5 min with about a minute pause then his off again with the same ol yarn,now this is where Tom and I are not too proud and we scurrying like a wounded deer for some 38 pound wire from Cav and alike for the next mornings session.unfortunately the weather had kicked up and we went out in messy conditions very much like the Adder rock comp maybe slightly smaller swells ,I get a run and hook up but only for a second or two,we push on like the Army does but to no avail and by now it's getting fairly sloppy and uncomfortable out there so I'm headed in with a donut to round off a awesome trip with some great blokes ,now Salti has some explaining to do as sprocket is till there trying to unleash the donut around his neck,Palmy boys 4 fish, brisvegas 3, Sunny Coast um um well you see ........1 on a glitter strip rig made for Salti by Tomas ....fook that's too funny.
I will link a small teaser for now as soon as it's uploaded to you tube 
Thanks fellas it was one to remember
Safa


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Clivey.






0:39 secs in - What a Touching moment ;-)


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

DennisT said:


> Nice one Clivey.


Thanks Dennis its been so long ive forgotten how to link video's :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I see I also had a double for a short period of time !!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Safa said:


> Thanks Dennis its been so long ive forgotten how to link video's :lol:


Yeah sorry mate, I kept refreshing the page to see the vid as soon as it went live. Video is awesome by the way - once agian well done to all the guys who got amongst them.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great fishing trip for such a short one. 
I am surprised Doug is donutting big time. Every time I been near him he's has fish.
Might have to change his tag to Couta000. :twisted: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Well I nearly never made this trip! What could go wrong went wrong the night before&#8230;.I was seriously pissed! 
Anyway hit the sack and regrouped. The new addition woke me at 5am, well no time like the present to get up and finish the sorting and packing of gear. I went as light as possible, had the old man with me visiting from South Africa so a good opportunity to show him around. One tent for him and the back of the Lux for me, fridge for drinks and bait, kayak rods shark gear, right lets hit the road.

After all the fretting we managed to catch up to everyone in the ferry queue, good stuff. So a hop skip and jump we're on the beach. Somehow when we stopped to look for a camp spot SaltiSangoma's car key managed to find its way onto my rudder, hanging there pink skirt and key, it must have been the Sangomas (witchdoctor in Zulu) lucky charm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;He chased us down the beach to get it back, a large hippo shaped angry Sangoma is nothing to take lightly I tell you, it's scary to say the least! Camp was set and as always the bullets began to fly in all directions, latte this glitter that my back yard, big balls, little cats blah blah blah!!!
I just sat back and listened. Bridesmaid they called me, long face droopy lipped they called me, infected with Dougilitis they yelled prodding at me with pointed sticks. Send your boy to visit so we can teach him how to fish cause his father can't. Yet I still remained silent.

Morning broke and we all hit the beach rearing to go, guess what! The banter kept going over the radio. Fish on! In the hatch! Yahoo! Hey bridesmaid got a fish yet&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
I didn't have to wait too long, went deep and it happened, Double hook-up!! It's been so long since I heard my reels scream I didn't know what to do first, I was so excited to have my reel scream and on one of the rods I built for myself to , man it was a good feeling.

Anyway I dropped one fish and fought the other for about 12 -15 mins, when I saw that sliver flank the grin came! I was on top of the world and later found out on top of the leader board for the weekend!! Put that in yer pipe and smoke it Sangoma and co!! Biggest fish (went 125cm and 12kgs) Oh how sweet, that Sangoma charm definitely worked its magic, no wonder I was chased down so feverishly&#8230;..
Well the fish were in a feeding frenzy, had another good hook up and a smaller mack at 90cms and 6Kgs to round off the morning.
Had a play in the surf with the 475 and 525, EOI in a fully tricked EVO with Sangoma magic?

It was an awesome 2 days, good mates' good laughs and the banter that makes you fish harder and gloat bigger! Thanks boys. A big shout out to CAV who donated his fish to me to dish out to others as his freezer was full (all bits were well received mate, thanks again).

Checkout the vid for the picture story!


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Bastards!!!!!!! All of you


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice vid Ivebeencuredalitis,the palmy army lost the biggest fish aswell as putting 4 in the hatch so we win


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Video Doug.

Awesome fish, and a great way to shut the Shit stirrers up.

Well done mate.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

The videos are awesome fellas.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic trip report. Love the banter, the yaks and the fish. A trip to remember..... the big dogs run!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

paulsod said:


> I am surprised Doug is donutting big time. Every time I been near him he's has fish.
> Might have to change his tag to Couta000. :twisted: :lol: :lol:


Apologises Doug, obliviously missed the part about you.  
Cheers
Paul


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done boys for putting on a Awesome show, love all the banter,


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Legendary trip and awesome videos guys...


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work boys, Good to see the visitors experiencing some Double island magic. There is something about that place.
I just got home after 7 nights up there, I did have some success the next day too fella's, I'll post a trip report soon.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking forward to it mate,Salti ego was bruised after the defeat from the Palmy Army getting the the trophy for the most fish landed ......and lost,c'mon no stealth Dave let see the footage


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres the video I made of you guys heading out through the surf hope you like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRm88nl1 ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Sweet vid Banky. Good to see the launch from another perspective!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome Bankster, Hey Salti I love the effects as you come over the waves, makes it look like you are going backwards


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

banky said:


> Heres the video I made of you guys heading out through the surf hope you like it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRm88nl1 ... e=youtu.be


Very nice. Cool of you to shoot that.
2 things I noticed:
Prowler represent!
Baby Blue seemed to have either a bit more drag or a bit less horsepower on that particular test.
Maybe the cameraman was in the way and messed with his mo'.


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

no way zed i think salti just didnt have it in him that morning


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

banky said:


> no way zed i think salti just didnt have it in him that morning


Yeah everyone else went right past you no prob.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

banky said:


> Heres the video I made of you guys heading out through the surf hope you like it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRm88nl1 ... e=youtu.be


Nicely put together there young cog!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Vid there Phil,

Very fun to watch. Did you head out at all while at DI? If so how did you go?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome trip and great footage! That double hookup was hilarious, lucky you had that third hand grafted to your groin Doug to help hold the rods :lol:


----------

